# LEO Training in Brunswick, Maine



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Patrol Response to an Active Shooter Instructor Course - 2 days
July 12&13, 2006 in Brunswick, ME. Tuition is only $150 and
includes a teaching manual and cd with powerpoint presentation &
videos.

Close Quarter Combat/OC/Expandable Baton/Handcuffing Course - 1 day
June 1st or June 21st, 2006 in Brunswick, Maine
Tuition $75 and certificates of completion will be issued.

High Risk Motor Vehicle Stops, Take Downs, and Suspect(s) Extraction
Course - 1 day. June 2nd or June 22nd, 2006 in Brunswick, ME.
Tuition $75 and certificates of completion will be issued.

These courses are very well attended and fill within weeks. Please
visit our website: www.mpstc.com, e-mail: [email protected] or call:
207-751-3296/207-751-3206 for more information. A list of some of
the department's officers we have trained is on our website.

Thanks,

Rob Lane
Brunswick, Maine Police Dept.


----------

